# Trivia 6/8



## luckytrim (Jun 8, 2018)

trivia 6/8
DID YOU KNOW...
Mark Twain invented a board game called Mark Twain's Memory  Builder: A
Game for Acquiring and Retaining All Sorts of Facts and  Dates.

1. How many years passed between the "First Man in Space" and  "First Man on
the Moon " ?
2. What distinctive flavor is shared by the liquors Sambuca,  Ouzo and
Pastis?
3. Which actress rose to fame as Carol Brady on "The Brady  Bunch"  ?
4. Which two legendary actresses starred in the thriller film,  "Whatever
Happened to Baby Jane?", in 1962
5. Name the artist who had a hit song with "Twenty Four Hours  From
Tulsa","Every Breath I Take"
and  "Town without Pity" ...
6. Until the 1970 merger of the National Football League and  the American
Football League, the Super Bowl game was known as .... what  ?
7. Definition - Z
~ noun.
  1.a foamy, custard-like mixture of egg yolks, sugar, and  Marsala wine, 
usually served hot or chilled as a dessert.
8. Which country in the United Kingdom has the tallest  mountain?
  a. - Ireland
  b. - Scotland
  c. - England
  d. - Wales

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Believe it or not, the official State Sport of California is  Jousting.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  - Eight
2. Anise
3. Florence Henderson
4. Bette Davis and Joan Crawford
5. Gene Pitney
6. the NFL-AFL World Championship Game.
7. Zabaglione
8. - b


CRAP !!
But you knew that !! What you probably DON'T know  is,
Jousting is the official State Sport of Maryland, since 1962


----------

